# Please help



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*This email arrived a few minutes ago, to me from me, no other address on the email.
He has given a password I used a few years back, what do I do ?

*
Whats going on it came plain.

He*y the*re*

I a*m a* ha*cke*r who* cra*cke*d yo*u*r e*-ma*i*l a*s we*ll a*s de*vi*ce* a* fe*w we*e*ks ba*ck.

Yo*u* e*nte*re*d yo*u*r pa*ssco*de* o*n o*ne* o*f the* we*b si*te*s yo*u* vi*si*te*d, a*nd I i*nte*rce*pte*d i*t.

Thi*s i*s yo*u*r pa*sswo*rd o*f [email protected] o*n mo*me*nt o*f ha*ck: william08

Cle*a*rly o*ne* ca*n ca*n cha*nge* i*t, o*r pe*rha*ps a*lre*a*dy cha*nge*d i*t.

Bu*t i*t wo*n't ma*ke* a*ny di*ffe*re*nce*, my pe*rso*na*l ma*li*ci*o*u*s so*ftwa*re* mo*di*fi*e* ;d i*t e*ve*ry ti*me*.

Do* no*t ne*ce*ssa*ri*ly a*tte*mpt to* ge*t i*n to*u*ch wi*th me* pe*rso*na*lly o*r fi*nd me*, i*t i*s i*mpo*ssi*ble*, si*nce* I se*nt thi*s e*ma*i*l fro*m yo*u*r e*ma*i*l a*cco*u*nt.

By me*a*ns o*f yo*u*r o*wn e*ma*i*l a*ddre*ss, I u*plo*a*de*d ha*rmfu*l co*mpu*te*r co*de* to* yo*u*r Ope*ra*ti*o*n Syste*m.

I sa*ve*d a*ll o*f yo*u*r cu*rre*nt co*nta*cts a*lo*ng wi*th fri*e*nds, co*lle*a*gu*e*s, re*la*ti*ve*s a*nd a*lso* a* e*nti*re* hi*sto* ;ry o*f vi*si*ts to* the* Wo*rld wi*de* we*b re*so*u*rce*s.

Also* I se*t u*p a* Tro*ja*n o*n yo*u*r de*vi*ce*.

Yo*u* wi*ll no*t be* my o*nly vi*cti*m, I no*rma*lly lo*ck co*mpu*te*rs a*nd a*sk fo*r the* ra*nso*m.

Bu*t I e*nde*d u*p be*i*ng hi*t thro*u*gh the* si*te*s o*f i*nti*ma*te* ma*te*ri*a*l tha*t yo*u* fre*qu*e*ntly che*ck o*u*t.

I a*m i*n su*rpri*se* o*f yo*u*r fa*nta*si*e*s! I've* ce*rta*i*nly no*t o*bse*rve*d so*me*thi*ng li*ke* thi*s!

The*re*fo*re*, whe*n yo*u* ha*d fu*n o*n pi*qu*a*nt i*nte*rne*t si*te*s (yo*u* kno*w wha*t I me*a*n!) I cre*a*te*d scre*e*n sho*t wi*th u*ti*li*zi*ng my pro*gra*m by yo*u*r ca*me*ra* o*f yo*u*rs de*vi*ce*.

And the*n, I pu*t to*ge*the*r the*m to* the* co*nte*nt o*f the* cu*rre*ntly vi*e*we*d we*b si*te*.

No*w the*re* wi*ll ce*rta*i*nly be* fu*n whe*n I se*nd the*se* pho*to*gra*phs to* yo*u*r co*nta*cts!

Altho*u*gh I'm su*re* yo*u* do* no*t wa*nt thi*s.

Fo*r tha*t re*a*so*n, I e*xpe*ct pa*yme*nt fro*m yo*u* wi*th re*ga*rd to* my qu*i*e*t.

I co*nsi*de*r $900 i*s a*n a*ppro*pri*a*te* co*st re*ga*rdi*ng thi*s!

Pa*y wi*th Bi*tco*i*ns.

My BTC wa*lle*t a*ddre*ss: 1Lw62gorMt2XWhfS25KxxPxdkkd6TRfQtJ

In ca*se* yo*u* do* no*t re*a*lly u*nde*rsta*nd ho*w to* do* thi*s - e*nte*r i*n to* Go*o*gle* 'ho*w to* tra*nsfe*r mo*ne*y to* a* bi*tco*i*n wa*lle*t'. It i*s e*a*sy.

Ri*ght a*fte*r ge*tti*ng the* gi*ve*n a*mo*u*nt, a*ll yo*u*r i*nfo* wi*ll be* i*nsta*ntly e*li*mi*na*te*d a*u*to*ma*ti*ca*lly. My tro*ja*n wi*ll a*lso* e*li*mi*na*te* i*tse*lf thro*u*gh yo*u*r o*s.

My Vi*ru*s po*sse*ss a*u*to* a*le*rt, so* I kno*w whe*n thi*s e*-ma*i*l i*s o*pe*ne*d.

I gi*ve* yo*u* 2 da*ys (Fo*rty-e*i*ght hrs) i*n o*rde*r to* ma*ke* a* pa*yme*nt.

In ca*se* thi*s do*e*s no*t ha*ppe*n - ju*st a*bo*u*t a*ll yo*u*r a*sso*ci*a*te*s wi*ll ge*t nu*ts pho*to*s fro*m yo*u*r da*rke*r se*cre*t li*fe* a*nd yo*u*r de*vi*ce* wi*ll be* blo*cke*d a*s we*ll a*fte*r two* da*ys.

Do* no*t be* stu*pi*d!

Co*ps o*r pa*ls wo*n't su*ppo*rt yo*u* fo*r ce*rta*i*n ...

P.S I ca*n pre*se*nt yo*u* wi*th a*dvi*ce* fo*r the* fu*tu*re*. Do* no*t type* i*n yo*u*r se*cu*ri*ty pa*sswo*rds o*n u*nsa*fe* we*b si*te*s.

I wi*sh fo*r yo*u*r wi*sdo*m.

Go*o*dbye*.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He*y the*re*

I a*m a* ha*cke*r who* cra*cke*d yo*u*r e*-ma*i*l a*s we*ll a*s de*vi*ce* a* fe*w we*e*ks ba*ck.

Yo*u* e*nte*re*d yo*u*r pa*ssco*de* o*n o*ne* o*f the* we*b si*te*s yo*u* vi*si*te*d, a*nd I i*nte*rce*pte*d i*t.

Thi*s i*s yo*u*r pa*sswo*rd o*f [email protected] o*n mo*me*nt o*f ha*ck: william08

Cle*a*rly o*ne* ca*n ca*n cha*nge* i*t, o*r pe*rha*ps a*lre*a*dy cha*nge*d i*t.

Bu*t i*t wo*n't ma*ke* a*ny di*ffe*re*nce*, my pe*rso*na*l ma*li*ci*o*u*s so*ftwa*re* mo*di*fi*e* ;d i*t e*ve*ry ti*me*.

Do* no*t ne*ce*ssa*ri*ly a*tte*mpt to* ge*t i*n to*u*ch wi*th me* pe*rso*na*lly o*r fi*nd me*, i*t i*s i*mpo*ssi*ble*, si*nce* I se*nt thi*s e*ma*i*l fro*m yo*u*r e*ma*i*l a*cco*u*nt.

By me*a*ns o*f yo*u*r o*wn e*ma*i*l a*ddre*ss, I u*plo*a*de*d ha*rmfu*l co*mpu*te*r co*de* to* yo*u*r Ope*ra*ti*o*n Syste*m.

I sa*ve*d a*ll o*f yo*u*r cu*rre*nt co*nta*cts a*lo*ng wi*th fri*e*nds, co*lle*a*gu*e*s, re*la*ti*ve*s a*nd a*lso* a* e*nti*re* hi*sto* ;ry o*f vi*si*ts to* the* Wo*rld wi*de* we*b re*so*u*rce*s.

Also* I se*t u*p a* Tro*ja*n o*n yo*u*r de*vi*ce*.

Yo*u* wi*ll no*t be* my o*nly vi*cti*m, I no*rma*lly lo*ck co*mpu*te*rs a*nd a*sk fo*r the* ra*nso*m.

Bu*t I e*nde*d u*p be*i*ng hi*t thro*u*gh the* si*te*s o*f i*nti*ma*te* ma*te*ri*a*l tha*t yo*u* fre*qu*e*ntly che*ck o*u*t.

I a*m i*n su*rpri*se* o*f yo*u*r fa*nta*si*e*s! I've* ce*rta*i*nly no*t o*bse*rve*d so*me*thi*ng li*ke* thi*s!

The*re*fo*re*, whe*n yo*u* ha*d fu*n o*n pi*qu*a*nt i*nte*rne*t si*te*s (yo*u* kno*w wha*t I me*a*n!) I cre*a*te*d scre*e*n sho*t wi*th u*ti*li*zi*ng my pro*gra*m by yo*u*r ca*me*ra* o*f yo*u*rs de*vi*ce*.

And the*n, I pu*t to*ge*the*r the*m to* the* co*nte*nt o*f the* cu*rre*ntly vi*e*we*d we*b si*te*.

No*w the*re* wi*ll ce*rta*i*nly be* fu*n whe*n I se*nd the*se* pho*to*gra*phs to* yo*u*r co*nta*cts!

Altho*u*gh I'm su*re* yo*u* do* no*t wa*nt thi*s.

Fo*r tha*t re*a*so*n, I e*xpe*ct pa*yme*nt fro*m yo*u* wi*th re*ga*rd to* my qu*i*e*t.

I co*nsi*de*r $900 i*s a*n a*ppro*pri*a*te* co*st re*ga*rdi*ng thi*s!

Pa*y wi*th Bi*tco*i*ns.

My BTC wa*lle*t a*ddre*ss: 1Lw62gorMt2XWhfS25KxxPxdkkd6TRfQtJ

In ca*se* yo*u* do* no*t re*a*lly u*nde*rsta*nd ho*w to* do* thi*s - e*nte*r i*n to* Go*o*gle* 'ho*w to* tra*nsfe*r mo*ne*y to* a* bi*tco*i*n wa*lle*t'. It i*s e*a*sy.

Ri*ght a*fte*r ge*tti*ng the* gi*ve*n a*mo*u*nt, a*ll yo*u*r i*nfo* wi*ll be* i*nsta*ntly e*li*mi*na*te*d a*u*to*ma*ti*ca*lly. My tro*ja*n wi*ll a*lso* e*li*mi*na*te* i*tse*lf thro*u*gh yo*u*r o*s.

My Vi*ru*s po*sse*ss a*u*to* a*le*rt, so* I kno*w whe*n thi*s e*-ma*i*l i*s o*pe*ne*d.

I gi*ve* yo*u* 2 da*ys (Fo*rty-e*i*ght hrs) i*n o*rde*r to* ma*ke* a* pa*yme*nt.

In ca*se* thi*s do*e*s no*t ha*ppe*n - ju*st a*bo*u*t a*ll yo*u*r a*sso*ci*a*te*s wi*ll ge*t nu*ts pho*to*s fro*m yo*u*r da*rke*r se*cre*t li*fe* a*nd yo*u*r de*vi*ce* wi*ll be* blo*cke*d a*s we*ll a*fte*r two* da*ys.

Do* no*t be* stu*pi*d!

Co*ps o*r pa*ls wo*n't su*ppo*rt yo*u* fo*r ce*rta*i*n ...

P.S I ca*n pre*se*nt yo*u* wi*th a*dvi*ce* fo*r the* fu*tu*re*. Do* no*t type* i*n yo*u*r se*cu*ri*ty pa*sswo*rds o*n u*nsa*fe* we*b si*te*s.

I wi*sh fo*r yo*u*r wi*sdo*m.

Go*o*dbye*.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just bin it Jan.
Occasionally some friends get some spam apparently from an old address I used many years ago. It phishing to see if anyone replies.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Just bin it Jan.
> Occasionally some friends get some spam apparently from an old address I used many years ago. It phishing to see if anyone replies.
> 
> Ray.


But he used my email to send me the email Ray, it's a bit spooky.
Why has the message changed to this funny stuff with* all over it?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dunno Jan. But if he doesn't get any feedback it will be dropped. Did you see my comment about back-up on fruits?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Dunno Jan. But if he doesn't get any feedback it will be dropped. Did you see my comment about back-up on fruits?
> 
> Ray.


Yes Ray I did Apple has the time machine and kindle the Amazon.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I sometimes get emails supposedly from me to me but they are just junk - sadly you cannot block them as you cannot block your own address so if you don't recognise it

*DON'T EVER OPEN IT*

If you open such things a message immediately goes back to the hackers that they have hit the target and then that is sold on to other hackers etc. If You don't open it no such message goes back and those details will not be passed on.

That is the advice that I received from BOTH my IT specialist in my School who was responsible for over-seeing safety for the entire system including the antics of the ITsavvy youngsters )one of whom hacked a teachers login and installed a keystroke catcher so he knew everything that the teacher had been doing including confidential reports etc. I have also been told the same by my email provider when I asked about such things.

*DELETE BUT NEVER OPEN*

.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Not uncommon to have email addresses and passwords hacked, therefore the importance to change passwords.
I put yours into a site and it states yours is one of millions of breaches.

Just bin it Jan.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> I sometimes get emails supposedly from me to me but they are just junk - sadly you cannot block them as you cannot block your own address so if you don't recognise it
> 
> *DON'T EVER OPEN IT*
> 
> ...


What does _don't open it_ mean Dave? It came into my junk folder and that is where I copied it from I didn't send it to the in box, so is that opened or not?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Its very scary to think someone can send me an email from my own email address.
Should I change my address? I have a telecom one.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Change your password at the very least that may well suffice but if you change the email address and send out a mail to all those that you use it may well end up n the wrong hands.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> Change your password at the very least that may well suffice but if you change the email address and send out a mail to all those that you use it may well end up n the wrong hands.


Thanks Dave, I've change my email password several times since that one and all of my other important passwords.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

As explained on the other Channel Jan its just a scam. you wont have done any harm by copy and pasting it from your junk folder either. What I Didnt explain on FC is that its not come from your own email address, they have just spoofed it to look like it has. Just bin it. In theory this kind of thing shouldnt happen as much these days as most mail providers have procedures in place to stop this kind of spoofing scam but some still slip through. I got one as I said the other week similar to this and my mail is business class through Microsoft office 365 hosted exchange. Shouldnt happen really.

Dont worry about it.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear this Jan. I had a similar thing happen a while ago with a message that "they" were in my laptop. I took my laptop to a local shop to have it wiped and security scanned. I was using McAfee (? spelling) I changed to Norton. It is very scary. Women are often more emotionally affected by these things due to us all growing up in the fear of being violated. I cannot make Chris, or any other man, understand these emotions because he does not have them himself.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Such things ARE an invasion of privacy and should be treated as such BUT the chances of anyone in authority expressing any interest is minimal......


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

As is the case with Jans issue the first thing to do is not to panic but to post something on here first.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Just had the exact same email again, I have deleted it completely.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Opening emails from the spam/junk folder is not a thing to do, unless you are waiting for a specific email from someone in particular, they're in there for a reason Jan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I can´t delete it until I have clicked on it Kev.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There is normally a small box beside the email on the list of mails received, click on that and then on the dustbin, there should be no need to open it as that alone can indicate that the account is active and then encourage more targeted mails.....


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

If on your Mac Jan, highlight the unwanted email > edit > delete.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> If on your Mac Jan, highlight the unwanted email *> edit >* delete.


 Thanks Drew

Right click to highlight, delete from drop down box, I didn't know that before.
I thought I needed to click on the email which opens it and delete it using the dustbin. 
I still have to delete it from trash though.
What do you mean edit?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Drew said:


> If on your Mac Jan, highlight the unwanted email > edit > delete.


When in your Mail App. you need to left click the unwanted email, to highlight it.

By left clicking it once it will only be highlighted, not opened.

You then left click* Edit *in the Menu bar, *Delete* will be highlighted

Left click* Delete,* this will delete the unwanted email without having to open it.

You will now be able to * Delete* it from the Trash folder.

Depending on how you have your Spam settings set, you may have to remove the unwanted email address from your* Previous Recipients List*.

Do you know how to remove *Unwanted Previous Recipients* from your computer?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> When in your Mail App. you need to left click the unwanted email, to highlight it.
> 
> By left clicking it once it will only be highlighted, not opened.
> 
> ...



In a word, NO


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> When in your Mail App. you need to left click the unwanted email, to highlight it.
> 
> By left clicking it once it will only be highlighted, not opened.
> 
> ...


I can´t see where that is any different to what I am doing Drew, probably my thick head, but as soon as I left click an email I can read it.
So I don't actually open any of my emails by one click that means I never open them because I only ever click once never double click.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> Do you know how to remove *Unwanted Previous Recipients* from your computer?


I have now removed all the unwanted addresses


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Apologies for not getting back to you before now Jan, I've been giving my friend a shoulder to cry on, he lost his wife to Alzheimer's last week and is in turmoil at the moment.

What version of mail are you using? Click Mail then About Mail. I am using 11.5 (3445.9.1)


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thats a sad thing so sorry to hear that.
My late brothers wife in Australia has dementia and she doesn't know her daughter until she has been sitting with her for a while. I hope neither of us will suffer from that terrible disease.

My mail is Version 12.1 (3445.101.1)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It used to be dodgy just opening an email if it contained a virus but generally thats not the case now. The main scams now are fraudulent, phishing or ransom emails that require you to fall for the scam and respond either by clicking a link in the email or coughing up money. As long as you dont respond or click any of the links you should be fine.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> It used to be dodgy just opening an email if it contained a virus but generally thats not the case now. The main scams now are fraudulent, phishing or ransom emails that require you to fall for the scam and respond either by clicking a link in the email or coughing up money. As long as you dont respond or click any of the links you should be fine.


Ah well yes 😨
I had an email yesterday which had my friend and her brother, also a friend, both their addresses on it with a link in the text part, I thought it was something like the farcebook emails and clicked it and was taken to a German Bitcoin page. I emailed my friend and she rang me today to say her brothers email has been hijacked.
I've run the malwarebytes and it says I am clean. :laugh:


----------

